# Halloween Snake Wreath (Martha Stewart Style)



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw this wreath in Martha Stewart Living last year and was blown away by the simple but awesome effect. It's easy to do and cost less than you would think if you yard sale purchase some of the items.

This size grapevine wreath at Michaels is about $10 but I got mine for $2 at a yard sale.








All the snakes came from Wally World. The large ones were a buck a piece and the small ones were a buck for a bag of 10.








I used Krylon Ultra Flat Black for both the wreath and the snakes in order to get a nice uniform look.















You can use hot glue to attach the snakes but I wanted a nice "cleaner" look. You can also use florist wire
but I only found green, brown or gold, so I went with strong thick black thread and sewed the snakes on.






















Finished wreath. The paint was not adhering that well to the larger snakes (their rubber not plastic) so they 
had to dry a bit longer. I also gave it a clear coat of Krylon Flat clear coat for good measure.

Ready for the front door.









Questions and comments welcome, Marc V.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Great work! I instantly loved this project and started the wreath last year but ran out of time before adding the snakes. I like the idea of sewing them on. My only problem is that we have a rather dark front door, and I want the wreath to stand out a little more? Suggestions?


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Repaint your door? LOL

I was actualy thinking the same thing. My door is kind of a light burgundy and is in need of a paint job. I was thinking that a
pumpkin orange door with this wreath on it would be awesome but cant bring myself to do it.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, repainting the door is not an option. I think I will hang the white cloth/netting filled with holes agains the door first, then the wreath. Hopefully it won't take away from the wreath too much.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If the door is decently flat enough you could put orange removable vinyl on it for the season:

http://www.signwarehouse.com/VOR6312410-p-VOR631-2410-036.html

I'll have to find my Oracal sample chart to see whether Light or Pastel orange is more of a "pumpkin orange". You may be able to find a local sign shop that has it, but not all of them carry 631 removable, most of them are going to have permanent vinyl.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I saw that wreath & really liked it!! Now I can make my own....thanks!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome. I've been eyeing this project too. I was thinking about buying the snakes from Oriental Trading, but DollarTree has them too. (WalMart is the devil  ) How many snakes did you use and what size is your wreath?

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

RunawayOctober said:


> Awesome. How many snakes did you use and what size is your wreath?


The wreath is 20 inch in diameter. I used 4 large and 10 small snakes. I would have gotten them elsewhere but the small ones came in a convienient 10 pack.

Marc V.


----------

